# Urgent help for amount of food.



## davewill21 (Aug 29, 2007)

I need some serious help. I am a head cook of a cook off team and have accepted to catering a job for 690 people.

What i need to serve is 

Angus beef fajitias
Chicken fajitias
Mexican Rice
Beans 
Sautéed Onions
Salsa
Guacamole
Pico De Gallo
Cheese
Sour Cream
Tortillas 

A few things i will be buying from a resturant but i have no idea how to calculate how many pounds i will need to make or purchase??
Can anyone help me or get me some kind of food calculater that will get me in the right direction.


----------



## rblum (Jul 14, 2005)

i usually like to get an idea of what the group is made up of. All guys, go high, all women go abit less, not trying to stero type this has just workd for me. but a good rule is just figure a normal portion of fajitas. 8 oz protein(chicken and beef 4oz ea) then 4 oz of veggies(onions/peppers), 3-4 oz beans/rice, 1 oz ea salsa tomoatoe etc, figure this weight out then multiply by the number you need to serve. Break it down from there. Usually works well for me.


----------



## maryk40 (May 13, 2007)

I generally figure 4 oz. of fajita meat for every person, 2 oz. beef and 2 oz. chicken. 1 cup of uncooked rice for every 5 people. 1 #10 can of beans for every 30 people. 1 onion and 1 bell pepper for every 3 people. 1 oz. of sour cream & cheddar cheese per person. 3 oz. salsa per person. 2 flour tortillas per person.


----------



## shadowchef (Jan 5, 2007)

i usually plan for about 8-10% more after i figure out the amounts of what i need for the totals. that ensures that you will not run out if numbers change and more people show up. and for the large quantities of the beef you also have to consider how much "waste" you are going to trim (yield) from your meat so that you are able to order accordingly. and as Rblum mentioned, its always nice to know "who" it is that you are serving.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

310 Pounds of 88 to 98 percent lean beef. This is where sirloin works well

310 pounds of Chicken meat. I like a 65/35 mix of dark to white.

80 pounds of dry rice. To create the 480 cups of rice to feed this crowd.

Refrieds? or Whole?

25 pounds of dried beans. To do refrieds, make it 30 pounds of dried beans.

225 pounds of onions

Just for fajitias or chips and salsa also?

26 gallons, if you are also doing chips and dip make 30 gallons

200 pounds of guacamole

150 pounds

125 pounds of shredded cheese

15 gallons sour cream

1850 10 inch tortillas.


----------

